# Flash problem with 5DSR



## Eldar (Jan 19, 2017)

I have just bought a pair of Profoto B1s. Fantastic lights, which works great on my 1DX-II and 5DIV. However on the 5DSR, the remote control is not recognised and the flash does not fire. If I put on a 600 EX-RT, everything works as it should. When I use a ST-E3-RT remote control, it works just fine. 

Has anyone else experienced similar issues with Profoto or any other brand? If so, on what camera?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 19, 2017)

No direct experience, but the first thing that comes to mind is if you're using live view, the LV silent shooting setting precludes use of third-party flashes and thus needs to be disabled (OEM flashes work fine).


----------



## Eldar (Jan 19, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> No direct experience, but the first thing that comes to mind is if you're using live view, the LV silent shooting setting precludes use of third-party flashes and thus needs to be disabled (OEM flashes work fine).


No, regular viewfinder operation. I have been through all menu settings, but cannot find anything that should influence flash shooting.

I have another problem with the 5DSR. It will not accept my tethering cable. This cable works fine on the other cameras, but not this one. It does work with a short standard USB cable though. It might be I have to visit the nice doctors at CPS ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 19, 2017)

Odd. Out of curiosity, have you tried green square mode? Hopefully, CPS can get you sorted!


----------



## Eldar (Jan 19, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Odd. Out of curiosity, have you tried green square mode? Hopefully, CPS can get you sorted!


Green mode just been tested (never thought I´d go there though). Same problem.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 5, 2017)

Which build is the remote? The bottom line underneath starting with Rev. I know older builds has had some weird issues. Try sending a request to Profoto, they are quick to answer and usually very willing to help. You have the newest firmware on both I presume.

I have another issue i wonder if you have with the 1dx2 Eldar. Does the 1dx2 slow down shutter response and lags when shooting with the Air Remote on? I had this issue with the 6d, but not with 1dx. Now the issue is also present with the 1dx2, it's impossible to catch the right moment with the kids when the camera releases the shutter way to late. Even tried to turn off the anti flickering, but nothing helps.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 5, 2017)

Viggo said:


> Which build is the remote? The bottom line underneath starting with Rev. I know older builds has had some weird issues. Try sending a request to Profoto, they are quick to answer and usually very willing to help. You have the newest firmware on both I presume.
> 
> I have another issue i wonder if you have with the 1dx2 Eldar. Does the 1dx2 slow down shutter response and lags when shooting with the Air Remote on? I had this issue with the 6d, but not with 1dx. Now the issue is also present with the 1dx2, it's impossible to catch the right moment with the kids when the camera releases the shutter way to late. Even tried to turn off the anti flickering, but nothing helps.


I have not detected any such behaviour previously, but, just to make sure, I made some test shots. I used both TTL and manual and I used both regular sync and Hi speed sync. To me it looks as responsive as it should. It is probably not instantaneous, but not far off.

I can also confirm that, without doing anything, the 5DSR suddenly works with the B1s. I am a bit puzzled, since I was very thorough when I had the problem, to make sure I did not do anything wrong. Only difference is that the camera has been turned off, with the battery removed, for awhile. I am more than a little sceptical when problems resolve themselves, just like that ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 5, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Only difference is that the camera has been turned off, with the battery removed, for awhile. I am more than a little sceptical when problems resolve themselves, just like that ...



Powering off and pulling the battery is a 'hard reset', for what that's worth... Glad it's working properly now!


----------



## Viggo (Feb 5, 2017)

Superb to hear it works Eldar! Electronics.. ;D

Here's a video of the issue, yours doesn't do this?


----------



## Eldar (Feb 5, 2017)

Yes, It does the same here. I did not think of it as an issue, but you´re right, there is a delay there. Rather short, in the 1/10th of a second or so, so I do not see how it will have any negative implication though, unless you´re doing some kind of extreme fast action shoot. 

I also tested it on the 5DSR and 5DIV. Same behaviour. I then tried the ST-E3-RT and a 600 EX-RT. This combo does not do this.

Send off a question to Profoto and ask them why this happens. Personally I do not understand why.


----------



## kaihp (Feb 5, 2017)

Viggo said:


> Superb to hear it works Eldar! Electronics.. ;D


Nah.... Software! ;D


----------



## Viggo (Feb 5, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Yes, It does the same here. I did not think of it as an issue, but you´re right, there is a delay there. Rather short, in the 1/10th of a second or so, so I do not see how it will have any negative implication though, unless you´re doing some kind of extreme fast action shoot.
> 
> I also tested it on the 5DSR and 5DIV. Same behaviour. I then tried the ST-E3-RT and a 600 EX-RT. This combo does not do this.
> 
> Send off a question to Profoto and ask them why this happens. Personally I do not understand why.



Thanks for testing ! Sorry to bring your attention to an issue, but I guess it hasn't been a problem so far.

I can't instruct the kids other than enough to try and catch that 1/250s moment, haha ;D


----------



## Maiaibing (Feb 10, 2017)

Eldar said:


> I am a bit puzzled, since I was very thorough when I had the problem, to make sure I did not do anything wrong. Only difference is that the camera has been turned off, with the battery removed, for awhile. I am more than a little sceptical when problems resolve themselves, just like that ...


Horribly difficult to find the culprit sometimes. I'd go for the lowest cost option myself - try replacing the various cords one by one. Its so often the inexplicable cause of electronics failing or not operating 100%.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 10, 2017)

On a side note here Eldar;

I got an answer from Profoto and they are currently working on a fix for the "speed issue" with the 1dx2, not a word about the 6d and 5dsr. But maybe they would all work when they create a fix for the 1d. Apperantly there is a slowing down of the cameras processor when a flash(accessory) is placed in the hot shoe.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 10, 2017)

Viggo said:


> On a side note here Eldar;
> 
> I got an answer from Profoto and they are currently working on a fix for the "speed issue" with the 1dx2, not a word about the 6d and 5dsr. But maybe they would all work when they create a fix for the 1d. Apperantly there is a slowing down of the cameras processor when a flash(accessory) is placed in the hot shoe.


Since it works with Canon's remote and flash, I have some difficulty accepting that explanation.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 10, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > On a side note here Eldar;
> ...



Yeah, I figured they meant OUR flash accessory, but didn't use that many words, lol. As long as it gets fixed I'm happy. Tried to shoot last night, but I just get closed eyes and weird expressions because it doesn't release the shutter....


----------

